

Ask HN: Is there a market for a public location-sharing app? - slice-of-tree

While I don&#x27;t personally think this would be any more invasive than, say, the phone book, do you think this is just too creepy?<p>Or has it already been done?
======
jffry
Would this be something like Google Latitude, where I share my present
location (privately, limited to you, a select group of friends, Google, and
the NSA; or openly, à la Foursquare or Twitter)?

Or are you envisioning a phone-book-like service where I post a more general
"I live _here_ " sort of thing?

 _I_ would not participate in such a service. It's arguably much more invasive
than a phone book - for one, phone books are usually only available in that
geographic vicinity, and are not readily searchable like an online service
would be.

~~~
slice-of-tree
It would be something more open, like Twitter.

And, FYI, most phone books actually are available to search on the internet.
E.g., for the UK:
[http://www.thephonebook.bt.com/publisha.content/en/search/re...](http://www.thephonebook.bt.com/publisha.content/en/search/residential/search.publisha)

------
jtnadams
Location sharing as in something similar to Facebook check-ins or Geotagging
in Instagram?

~~~
slice-of-tree
Either, I'd be particularly interested to hear if you were open to one but not
the other.

